# Frank Correnti Cigars/Toronto



## ZedR2 (Jul 6, 2008)

Last week we had the 'Canadian Biker Build Off' here at the Niagara Regional Fair Grounds and a fellow from Toronto , Frank Correnti was there hand rolling cigars , I didn't make it there but a friend of mine picked up this cigar for me while Frank rolled it right in front of him , my friend told me that he uses 20 year old Cuban tobacco for these , I haven't smoked it yet as I am letting it have a little humi time but has anyone from the GTA / Niagara area had any experience with these cigars ?
I'll post back when I finally smoke it and even though it says Corona it's more the size of a Churchill :ss


----------



## casadooley (Jul 11, 2006)

That cigar looks Awsome! Can't wait to read a review on it. Congrats!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Paul, I removed the link in your post. While it is not an "online store" per se, it did have a phone# and state that they would ship.

BTW that is a beautiful looking cigar, hope it smokes well.


----------



## ZedR2 (Jul 6, 2008)

madurolover said:


> Paul, I removed the link in your post. While it is not an "online store" per se, it did have a phone# and state that they would ship.
> 
> BTW that is a beautiful looking cigar, hope it smokes well.


No problem , sorry for that !!


----------



## ToJo (Jun 24, 2009)

I haven't tried that size, but I've smoked other sizes of the Correnti's and I have a couple in the humi right now. Typical cc flavour and the 20yr is fairly rich. CCs aren't my favourite but from my experience I would say it compares well with other cc's. I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

I had one in the robusto size a few years ago. A local shop here carries them. I didnt find anything special about it. It didnt have any of that cuban twang and the construction wasnt the greatest either. From that pic though, it looks like the band has changed since I had one and is a bit darker as well. I may have to give that one another go just to see if they have gotten better.


----------



## maverickdrinker (Dec 23, 2008)

thanks for the post. I've had a few frank correnti cigars and found them to be one dimensional. I don't know about the actual tobacco being 20 years old. I've been to the actual shop and the prices are in line with brand name, authentic cuban cigars. 

Good to try however, I would spend my money on real cubans.


----------



## andrewm (Apr 29, 2008)

have had some of the smaller sizes. from what they told me when I was in there though all sizes use the same tabacco blend. Their prices arn't far off some cubans and what i've read / been told they roll using 5 year old aged cuban tabacco. I'm sure they have older stock lying around that they bust out from time to time. If you're in Toronto go by the Factory it's a cool place. It was a couple of years ago that I had one but remember them being decent. Nothing to write home about though.


----------

